# Ok Elgin experts, Lets see you explain this one!



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2014)

So about a month ago I was mining for bikes on Craigslist when I found a listing for this bike for sale:




 

 At first glace I thought it was a Westfield built Oriole but the more I looked the more I realized that this was a new one for me.  I contacted the seller and he sent me some more pics that only further confused me.  So I decided to take the plunge and buy this rusty heap mostly because I was just really curious about it and I have something of an obsession for these Orioles type frames.  The logistics of getting it were a bit of a nightmare because the seller was not a bike guy and the shop we enlisted to help pack it were pretty prickly to deal with.   But overall I was not disappointed with my purchase and I immediately set about stripping the frame of everything that was bolted to it which involved a lot penetrating lube, mapp gas and gently applied brute force.  The seat post was the hardest part to get out and I need to fabricate a wedge type clamp for it like a stem because the design does not really work to hold the seat post in place. Anyway I'll quit babbling, here's some pics of how it turned out after a through mechanical rehab.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 13, 2014)

Its a monark made elgin oriole, the lugged frame and pastel chainring give it away. Awesome bike I've never seen a monark made one before but i can tell a monark made frame when i see it.

Nick.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2014)

*Love that one*

And never seen one either. I love these strange elgins.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Its a monark made elgin oriole, the lugged frame and pastel chainring give it away. Awesome bike I've never seen a monark made one before but i can tell a monark made frame when i see it.
> 
> Nick.




Yeah That's what I figured too but I've never seen one like this before either.  The cranks take a Schwinn thread bottom bracket which I thought was odd but I guess the cranks could have been changed at some point.  I also thought it was odd that the sprocket is drilled for a pie plate.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2014)

This project inspired me to finish my Murray built Oriole that I begged a fellow Caber to sell me a few years ago.  I got it as a bare frame and fork.  I got the fenders at Copake last spring.  They are not technically correct but the patina match is amazing. This is the most comfortable rider in my stable by far, so spacious!  













And then I couldn't resist a group shot.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 13, 2014)

Those look great together!
Nice.

Darcie


----------



## mike j (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, rolling art or the Dillinger gang's back up plan. Real nice.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2014)

+1 for Monark built. Elgin motoballooners turn up from time to time with Monark construction but I've never seen an Oriole either. Fascinating!


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 13, 2014)

I love this bike! Never knew Monark made a version. Bought my Westfield version 20 yrs ago for 33$. Been looking for a Murray built one for more than ten years. Now I gotta look for a Monark version????  Really like how mine rides. Wonder how the wheelbase of the Monark one compares to the other two. The Monark frame looks a little more curved and taller than the Westfield. Of the three I think the Westfield looks the most graceful with the Murray in the middle and the Monark somewhat awkward looking. But I still like/want all three. 

Wish Phil M. would add anything he knows about Monark Orioles. Does anyone know which Elgins Monark made versions of? I've seen moto bikes and some girls bikes. Is there an unknown Monark twin bar out there?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice Monark.
Love this added jewel on the hornlite. 
It's cool to see what people did to dress up an already cool accessory. Probably doesn't help the value of the hornlite now, though


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 14, 2014)

You really do learn something new every day - never have seen one of those.  Nice three amigos you've got there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice find, Chris.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 14, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> And never seen one either. I love these strange elgins.




Have one like it bought it frame,fork,dropstand and elgin headbadge





 has the alemite fittings on the bottom bracket and headtube


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 14, 2014)

*Yep. Just like mine*



Oldnut said:


> Have one like it bought it frame,fork,dropstand and elgin headbadgeView attachment 160252View attachment 160253View attachment 160254 has the alemite fittings on the bottom bracket and headtube




Grease zerks and all. Your bike is the closest to mine I've seen. You did a great job on it as well.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 14, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Nice find, Chris.




Thanks Scott, I thought you might like this one.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 14, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Grease zerks and all. Your bike is the closest to mine I've seen. You did a great job on it as well.




Thanks it was blasted and primed when I got it so I painted it.i've put the right bars on it since yours is the only original paint one I've ever seen these are westfields?the curved bottom bar ones are super rare too.these Might be the next hot bikes to get


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks Scott, I thought you might like this one.




You got that right...3 of my favorite things in one package: rusty oddball Oriole


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice find indeed on the elgin, i like all the curves in the frame!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2014)

So this is interesting, this old 1930's German made bike has the same features with the lug work and rear triangle as my "monark" built Elgin. Hmmmmmm  http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/4480938973.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 14, 2021)

Monark built Oriole? Wow. That is nuts. I had no idea. Awesome bike and it sure came together nicely.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 14, 2021)

Crazycool!!    
Thanks for digging this old thread up Nate. Never knew this Monark made Elgin existed. Learn something new every day!


----------

